# Jasmine EO/absolute?



## kaygrrl (Mar 18, 2021)

My mom loves Jasmine and I made her a soap with what I thought was Jasmine essential oil. Its scent did come through beautifully however I wish to make it stronger.  Do you have any suggestions on an EO that would enhance the Jasmine?  I’m looking for something that would quietly contribute rather than contrast.  Suggestions on either are welcome though!

On another point, I understand that some believe a Jasmine essential oil is not possible but only as an absolute.  Why is that/how is that?


----------



## Quanta (Mar 19, 2021)

I don't know exactly what you have, but I would not use real jasmine in a soap because it would be prohibitively expensive (at least a hundred dollars USD for enough for one batch of soap). You might have something that is quite diluted, hence the scent not being strong enough. 

Another reason I would avoid it is because most floral essential oils will either accelerate badly or cause Soap On A Stick, i.e. it will seize instantly. And you don't know if the scent will stick after curing. Not such a big deal if you put it in M&P soap, but there are oils that don't even stick in M&P soap. Most essential oils don't last long in any kind of soap, even if they seem to initially.

What I would do, is find a synthetic one that has good reviews and use that. Make sure the people reviewing it say that it behaves in the kind of soap you want to make. Sometimes a fragrance oil (synthetic) that smells like the real deal will behave in soap whereas the real thing won't. Plus, synthetics are more likely to stick in the soap longer.

Regarding whether it's possible to extract it in essential oil form, I'm not sure. Only that it's normally sold as an absolute. It has to do with the extraction methods that are possible with a particular plant. For instance, I know that there's no such thing as vanilla EO, only an oleoresin can be extracted. But I'm not exactly sure of the reasons for this. It might be that the chemical components of the plant that contribute to the characteristic aroma of that plant have a heavier molecular weight and are not extractable by steam distillation. In other words, an EO extracted from the same plant would smell different than what you think of as "Jasmine". A good example is rose. If you compare rose otto and rose absolute, they smell different and yet are produced from two different ways of extracting oil from the same plant.

If you want to blend other floral EOs with jasmine to boost the scent, the only ones that come to mind are also super expensive and/or particularly troublesome in soap. That would be rose, and neroli.


----------



## lsg (Mar 19, 2021)

Ylang, ylang is considered a middle to base note in blending, so a blend with it might prolong the scent.  You could also try a blend with amyris, as it doesn't have too strong a scent and could help anchor the jasmine.


----------



## gloopygloop (Mar 19, 2021)

On another point, I understand that some believe a Jasmine essential oil is not possible but only as an absolute. Why is that/how is that?
[/QUOTE]
As far as I knew all Jasmine oil was made as an absolute because you cannot render jasmine oil from a distillation process as the molecules are too large to be distilled via steam but give themselves up to the enfleurage method, but there maybe an expert here who knows better than I.


----------



## kaygrrl (Mar 19, 2021)

Thank you Quanta for such a thorough and insightful response!


----------



## lsg (Mar 19, 2021)

You can buy jasmine essential oil; but it is very expensive.









						Jasmine Essential Oil
					

Jasmine Essential Oil (Jasminum grandiflorum) is also commonly known as Queen of the Night, Spanish Jasmine, and Royal Jasmine. Jasmine Essential Oil has a strong rich, floral, and tea-like aroma presenting a middle fragrance note.




					www.rockymountainoils.com


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 21, 2021)

Sun Pure Botanicals - Jasmine EO and absolute

This vendor has a large inventory, choice of plastic or glass container, a wide range of sizes, free shipping on many items, good customer service, good prices. I have been buying from them for years and can recommend them without reservation.


----------



## SoapLover1 (Apr 6, 2021)

This is one of my Favorites from Amazon for $15.88/100ml. HIQILI 100% Pure Natural Organic Jasmine Essential Oil- Beauty Skin Care Relax Meditation(3.38oz.)-India


----------



## kaygrrl (Apr 6, 2021)

SoapLover1 said:


> This is one of my Favorites from Amazon for $15.88/100ml. HIQILI 100% Pure Natural Organic Jasmine Essential Oil- Beauty Skin Care Relax Meditation(3.38oz.)-India


That seems an impossible price for such a large amount!


----------



## Quanta (Apr 6, 2021)

SoapLover1 said:


> This is one of my Favorites from Amazon for $15.88/100ml. HIQILI 100% Pure Natural Organic Jasmine Essential Oil- Beauty Skin Care Relax Meditation(3.38oz.)-India


What is it diluted in, and at what percent?


----------



## SoapLover1 (Apr 8, 2021)

Ingredients
Benzyl Alcohol 1.83%，Linalool 9.86%，Benzyl Acetate 22.09%，Indol 3.03%， Benzyl Benzoate 24.84% ，IsoPhytol 3.42% ，Phytol 10.81%。


----------



## Quanta (Apr 8, 2021)

SoapLover1 said:


> Ingredients
> Benzyl Alcohol 1.83%，Linalool 9.86%，Benzyl Acetate 22.09%，Indol 3.03%， Benzyl Benzoate 24.84% ，IsoPhytol 3.42% ，Phytol 10.81%。


That doesn't even match up with chemical component profiles I've been able to find online for jasmine absolute. (I soooo wish I had the Tisserand book!)

That whole listing is just full of red flags for me, it looks like someone is selling fake oil and trying to pass it off as real. The price is a big tip off. It's like some guy in an alley trying to sell you an "authentic" Prada handbag for only $35.

On the other hand, if this version works in soap, it's a cheap alternative that might be worth it. I just wish people selling through Amazon had a little more conscience.


----------



## SoapLover1 (Apr 8, 2021)

I said the same thing until I gave it a try!


----------



## Quanta (Apr 8, 2021)

SoapLover1 said:


> I said the same thing until I gave it a try!


In my experience, jasmine is one natural scent that is very, very easy to duplicate synthetically. Rose, not so much. But I have bought many synthetic jasmine fragrance oils that smell real. I mean ones that are sold as synthetic, and called as much by the vendor. Smelling real doesn't make it real. It just makes it a very good imitation. But generally speaking, synthetics are better in soap anyway. There's no way I'd use any of my real jasmine (and I do have some) in soap. I can't afford it.

Now I just wish someone would find a way to easily duplicate rose synthetically. That seems to be a tough one to get right in a synthetic.


----------



## kaygrrl (Apr 8, 2021)

SoapLover1 said:


> Ingredients
> Benzyl Alcohol 1.83%，Linalool 9.86%，Benzyl Acetate 22.09%，Indol 3.03%， Benzyl Benzoate 24.84% ，IsoPhytol 3.42% ，Phytol 10.81%。


So this is actually a fragrance?


----------



## Quanta (Apr 8, 2021)

kaygrrl said:


> So this is actually a fragrance?


Those are the chemicals that make up real, natural jasmine absolute. The percentages are off so I don't know where they got that from. I don't even know why they put that there as "ingredients". The whole listing is just really odd.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 8, 2021)

Quanta said:


> That doesn't even match up with chemical component profiles I've been able to find online for jasmine absolute. (I soooo wish I had the Tisserand book!)
> 
> That whole listing is just full of red flags for me, it looks like someone is selling fake oil and trying to pass it off as real. The price is a big tip off. It's like some guy in an alley trying to sell you an "authentic" Prada handbag for only $35.
> 
> On the other hand, if this version works in soap, it's a cheap alternative that might be worth it. I just wish people selling through Amazon had a little more conscience.


Who sells "Prada" bags for $35 in an alley? We all know that's why you go to certain shops on Canal St in NYC. You get  the good knock-offs there.


----------



## SoapLover1 (Apr 9, 2021)

You ca


----------



## SoapLover1 (Apr 9, 2021)

I apologize! I misspoke! Jasmine Essential Oil is  very expensive because it takes 8,000 Flowers to make a gram! It makes no sense to use it in Soap because you will never make a profit. I assumed everyone knew that. Of course it is not an Essential Oil. However, it works quite well and smells great in cold process soap. Didn’t mean to be misleading.


----------

